# About plants hormones???



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Somebody have any experience with plants hormones??

Like Auxins etc...

http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200203/msg01008.html

http://www.planthormones.info/


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Auxin - cell elongation, good for stem plant.
Zeatin/cytokinin - new shoot development, good for carpet plants.
Gibberellins - stem elongation by stimulating cell division and elongation.

Azoo has all 3 plant hormone products. They are cheap and only required a small amount to be efficient.

Becareful with other structure building nutrients. Over dosing without proper nutrients can cause structural-malform. Also, some hormones will stunt root development.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I haven't had any luck finding the Azoo products state-side. Is it possible ADA Green Gain containes these hormones?


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Since Azoo regulator is common at your site, why not approaching those guys ? 

According to this site (i believe they extract info from product manual):
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ind...id=591&zenid=ada3b848c7fa0c3a28be57cb51e2ead7

Green Gain does contain cytokinin, trace and amino acid. But you might want to direct ADA related questions to ADA-specific subforum.

I have good result with cytokinin especially on hc, glosso, sagittaria sp - those which produce side shoots.


----------

